# Speed steer controller splice?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Has anyone cut the wires on speed steer controllers to use them on other ho track systems .(Can you,could you,would you ?)


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not to try to steer the cars ....just for the stop n go function ?should i keep them with the track and box.


----------

